# Are LED night lights safe?



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been using a small LED socket night light with a light sensor (turns self on and off automatically) as a night light for my cockatiels. I think it's meant to be a children's night light. Today I've read somewhere that it's possible that some LED lights can apparently flicker and the birds can see it, unlike us humans.

Could this be true? Now I'm a little concerned. What's safe to use as a night light?


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know about flickering but I have used an LED night light for as long as I've had birds (2.5 years). I've had no problems with the birds having night frights or anything. I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't "see" a problem with it, yet. I just got worried because if it's true maybe it can disturb their sleep or be bad for the eyes. I don't know. Thanks for your reply, it's reassuring to hear somebody else is using it.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been using one for a couple of months now and the night fright issue has improved enormously.
It did not stop my fledglings panicking in a thunderstorm but that was a bit of an extreme situation.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I use LED lights without any problems.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

I guess it's fine then. Thank you everyone.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I have one too, and it sounds like its the same as yours actually  Or very similar. Havent had any problems with it yet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Should be OK. If you want to be assured though, contact an Avian Vet and ask.


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*I have a slightly different question.*

I keep my tiels in an interior Utility room for the most part and when I do I leave a small wall mounted Night light on at all times for NIGHT FRIGHT so when the overhead light is shut down there still is some light.

In the past when I shut the door to the room and turned off the room light they seemed to go to sleep. Lately when the weather turned to freezing temps I brought our dog in and housed him in the same room, with no apparent problems other then when the dog neede/wanted to go out in the early morning hours.

Now since the dog is once again outside and the lighting arrangement is back to what it was it seems as though the birds have devloped INSOMNIA . I say this because with the door and lights as they should I can hear the birds chripping away in the wee hours of the morning and for some time.

But this doen't seem to be just a one time thing is sleeplessness common?

BUDDYD


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

It is a real problem trying to get the balance right between avoiding night fright and providing too much light. 
I have a night light which I place on the floor of the bird room. I do not pull the curtains so that they get whatever night light there is outside. Usually, that is quite enough for the budgies and cockatiels which I have in there.
At the moment, I have fledgling cockatiels and they have become very prone to night fright. I provided extra light by leaving a hall light on. I realised that the birds were chattering often in the night. So, I half closed the door and they seemed to sleep better.
I wonder if you could put your light down lower or partially block its beam.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is a real problem trying to get the balance right between avoiding night fright and providing too much light. 
--------------------------------------

My birds have a light 24/7. I keep them outside and at night have a 40 watt lights on. I found that it is the males that tend to want to do the midnight and 3AM serendaing that gets all the other tiels going...BUT this was whether there was light or not.

Buddy, were the tiels quieter when they were out in the garage? If so you might consider moving them back there.


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

We get some very erratic temperature swings around here. LOL For about a week to ten days it was almost always below 32 from night fall to dawn . Hence bringing the dog in at night.

But then when it stopped the lowest in got was in the high 40s and even in the 60sh at night. So Homer ( our Basset's real name) sleeps outside in his House again for almost a week except the Rain storms that accompany the fronts going through and then he slept in his Kennel in the garage.

So the birds have been to them selves for over a week now.

I had this post to another sight and posted this reply there to another suggestion also.

Besides I only moved them from the garage when it was summer since the temps could get up in the 90s and then I kept them inside while they where laying/ brooding when the temps dropped.

But now it hasn't been below 40s outside for about a week and then only on rare occasions and it is about 15 degrees different in the garage ( warmer and cooler) with no added heat/ cooling and then i can get by with a heated fan or a couple of circulating fans and an open window . So maybe till the 90s come back that may be a good spot. 

Besides they are connected with a door to the hall next to where they are now and the space is much larger even if Homer is in the Kennel and if they Serenade the dog or he moves too much we don't hear either unless we go down the hall LOL

Besides I have wanted to move them before the change was too abrupted . I have been looking for the temps to be right and the rain and frost to stop to take them outside. At least in the garage I can open the garage door or draw the blinds neither of which are in the Utility room and the utility room is only large enough for the washer and dryer a sink and the cages and access to the closet, while the garage is a 2 car garage and space on the side once I take all the potted plants back to the yard. LOL . BIG Difference.

BUDDYD


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...your weather has been like here. ALL my tiels are outside, had babies in the nest and did fine, even in the low 30's. I also had mousebirds hatching then too. BUT, mine are outside year round, and they are acclimated to the temps.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

srtiels said:


> It is a real problem trying to get the balance right between avoiding night fright and providing too much light.
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Catherine, yes...there is always light, and NONE of the birds are covered. Surprisingly this has eliminated any hens from being chronic layers, and also eliminated any night frights, which is very important to not have when a person has the amount of tiels I do. I learned years ago tiels will take naps during the day. And once acclimated to the envirnment levels of light sleep fine whether it is dark or bright light at night.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

I found an article about the stroboscopic/flicker effect of some LED lights. 
http://www.articlealley.com/article_1154651_31.html

Apparently even some people are sensitive to this, and birds can see the flickering when the frequency is low.

(I still cannot find out with certainty which LEDs are safe and which are not, probably the ones with a very high frequency are okay but mine is only 50 Hz, so I think I'm going to get a good old incandescent light with low watts, just in case... Those don't flicker for sure.)


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Catherine, yes...there is always light, and NONE of the birds are covered. Surprisingly this has eliminated any hens from being chronic layers, and also eliminated any night frights, which is very important to not have when a person has the amount of tiels I do. I learned years ago tiels will take naps during the day. And once acclimated to the envirnment levels of light sleep fine whether it is dark or bright light at night.


Oh, thank you so much for that! I left a lamp on last night in the room adjoining the bird room (door open) and had no problems. I learnt a while ago that covering the cages was asking for trouble and don't cover the cages now nor draw the curtains. The older tiels were all right and I only had problems when there were fledglings. Now, however, with a number of budgies in the bird room at night, there has been more trouble. Budgies are very flappy birds and they upset the fledglings.
I wonder why light would prevent chronic egg laying. I was always told that hens in particular should not be kept in artificial light.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I wonder why light would prevent chronic egg laying. I was always told that hens in particular should not be kept in artificial light.
-------------------------------------------

It is the darkness that stimulates ongoing nesting behavior. Lights 24/7 tend to lesson nesting behavior, unless the hens are intentionally presented with a nesting box as a stimuli.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you very much for your advice on this.


----------

